# 4100 Ford, hyd pump location.



## Cleburne (Feb 15, 2012)

*Where would this pump be located at? The lift is not working, oil level is good, so I think I may need to prime it. I think it is by where my right foot is at(as sitting on the tractor seat) but not sure. Just would like to know before I start taking things off.*


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Cleburne,
Have you checked the rear differential fluid level?? This is where your hydraulic pump draws fluid from. Many people are not aware of this fact - they think the trans and rearend are a common reservoir. There is a little square-headed pipe plug behind your right heel as you are seated on the tractor. You may have to squat down to see it. Pull this plug to check rear differential fluid level. There is also a little square-headed pipe plug by your right toe to check the transmission fluid level. The filler cap for the rear end is on top of the rear differential housing behind the seat. 

There are two different 4100's out there. The first was built from 1/65 to 12/74. It had an engine-mounted hydraulic pump - gear type or piston type. It is mounted on the left rear side of the engine. It is driven by the camshaft. 

The second was built from 1/75 to 12/81. Its hydraulic pump was mounted on the side of the rear differential center housing. My manual says it's mounted internally on the right side. 

You need to get a repair/shop manual for your tractor. They tell you how to do pressure tests on the pump, etc., as part of troubleshooting procedures.

To get a better idea of what you're looking for, click on Messick's site at the top of this page. 
- Click on Parts Diagrams. 
- Click on New Holland.
- Enter 4100 model. Click on go. 
- Click on whichever 4100 you have. 
- Click on hydraulic pump. 

Hope this makes sense to you. Let us know if you have any questions. Someone on this board can help you out.


----------



## Cleburne (Feb 15, 2012)

Big T,

Thanks for the reply and the good info. I think a control valve may have been stuck for some reason, for the lift is working again. The PTO is working fine.


----------

